# Super Whitening Gel



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, so I'm going to put in an order at Needs N Desires and I'm trying to figure out what all I need(want) to get!

Is the #1 Super Whitening Gel any good? Has anyone used it? I'm more interested in it for little Jax feet. Toward the Bottom

I use the Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner, but I'm thinking of trying something new. So if anyone has suggestions let me know! I'm going to buy the stuff from Needs N Desires so I can get a new comb and the shampoos all in one place! 

TIA


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

I would recommend it. I use it on my dogs tear stains and it does lighten them. It doesn't completely remove, but it does seem to lighten the stains significantly.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Okay, so I'm going to put in an order at Needs N Desires and I'm trying to figure out what all I need(want) to get!
> 
> Is the #1 Super Whitening Gel any good? Has anyone used it? I'm more interested in it for little Jax feet. Toward the Bottom
> 
> ...



Coat Handler is simply a staple to have for me. But, my other staple on Soda's coat is Crown Royal conditioner. I dilute it heavily so the scent is very faint and I don't mind it (and I'm rather sensitive to scents). You can't smell it on him a day after his bath. This may weigh down thinner coats.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> Coat Handler is simply a staple to have for me. But, my other staple on Soda's coat is Crown Royal conditioner. I dilute it heavily so the scent is very faint and I don't mind it (and I'm rather sensitive to scents). You can't smell it on him a day after his bath. This may weigh down thinner coats.[/B]


I may have to give that a try, Soda's coat is gorgeous! I'm assuming Crown Royal is the one w/the scent that ppl just do NOT like! Jax has a ridiculously thick coat, so a little weight is actually good! 

:ThankYou:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=587117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacy said it best...it smells like old lady LOL Its not a bad smell, its just not an attractive one. I rinse super well and its gone by the next day. 

I put 1-2 tablespoons in a 1/2 gallon jug. Fill partially with hot water and shake to dissolve the conditioner. Then I fill it the rest of the way with regular bath temp water, shake it up, and pour it over the dog. Let it sit a few minutes and rinse really well. It works for me. You want the conditioner concentrate.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just ordered it as it sounds promising! Thanks for the info!


----------



## elysian pearls (May 14, 2008)

About that C.R. conditioner. Do you mean the conditioner plus concentrate? This one? Link Its in dutch, but do you recognize the bottle?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't think I'd use Super Whitening Gel on the feet of any of my dogs because it's some sort of bleaching agent and I wouldn't want them trying to lick it off. My cut down dogs all get dirty feet from playing in the yard and going for walks. I just use dish detergent (Lemon Joy) or Tresseme shampoo on their feet in between baths. Both will cut through grease, grime, and product buildup, and I don't find that either product is harsh enough to irritate their feet. Are you looking to get rid of dirty feet? If so, try dish detergent first. If Jax's feet are stained brown it is probably from licking them and I would first try to find out why he's licking and see if you can get him to stop.

MaryH


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I don't think I'd use Super Whitening Gel on the feet of any of my dogs because it's some sort of bleaching agent and I wouldn't want them trying to lick it off. My cut down dogs all get dirty feet from playing in the yard and going for walks. I just use dish detergent (Lemon Joy) or Tresseme shampoo on their feet in between baths. Both will cut through grease, grime, and product buildup, and I don't find that either product is harsh enough to irritate their feet. Are you looking to get rid of dirty feet? If so, try dish detergent first. If Jax's feet are stained brown it is probably from licking them and I would first try to find out why he's licking and see if you can get him to stop.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


I'll try dish detergent tomorrow for his bath. He just has a little darker color from the dirt. He walks around a lot and gets his feet dirty, it's not stains from licking (thank goodness!). Thanks for the tip :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

